# Mysterious plant(s) came with my Anacharis bunch - please help identify!



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

So I picked up a handful of Anacharis today from the LFS, and got two other plants that I have no idea what they are...


One has a sort of similar structure to the Anacharis, accept for that it looks that it has a rooted end, and it's leaves are obviously larger and less dense








































The other looks like some sort of weed that you'd find in your front yard in your flower garden, lol
































I still put them both into the tank for now, to keep them alive until I find out what they are. The first type above I just let float, since it's root structure looks pretty small and it looks like it would be perfectly fine as a floating plant. The second one I pushed down into the substrate since it has very defined roots and looks to be a plant that would grown better on the bottom.

Please help me identify these guys. If they're going to be harmful to the tank in an way, I'll remove them immediately.



Thanks!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

The top one Red Ludwigia? The bottom is a piece of Wisteria I believe.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Yep on both: L. Repens and Wisteria. Both look in sad shape. Hopefully they will rebound. With the right lighting, the Repens will turn an almost brownish/redish color (not sure how else to describe it). Very beautiful.

Put them both in the substrate for best results.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

cool!

thanks guys!


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

I would even try them is small seperate jars to get them to recover.

just a thought.


----------

